# Froome, Contador & A. Schleck in Vuelta



## peddler931 (Jul 4, 2009)

This year's Vuelta a Espana has six mountain top finishes and goes over 37 categorized climbs with a lot of stages in the Pyrenees and Sierra Nevadas. http://www.lavuelta.com/12pr/en/recorrido/vuelta.html Sounds tailor-made for Contador. Bjarne Riis says that Andy will ride it for training only. If Sky sends a strong team with Froome as leader, it might mess up Alberto's party. It would be great to see the 3 on a route like that if Andy were healthy and ready to race for real.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

How does Riis know what Andy is doing?
Contador will be intersting.
Froome seems to be the best climber in the buisiness right now.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

T K said:


> How does Riis know what Andy is doing?


Yes, to some degree.

_“I don't think it will be a duel between the two. If Andy rides, then I don't think he will be in the form he will need to go for the win. I think he will ride to get fit again. From what I've heard, he has not trained so much and you must do that to win.”_


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Any does not need to train. Like his brother he eats that "special beef".


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Joachim Rodriguez should do well in this Vuelta.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Interested to see how Contador goes at Eneco. 

For the Vuelta, Froome seems gutsy and Contador has the arrogance to attack anywhere. 

The Tour was interesting from a team plan and strategy perspective, I'm ready for some batsh*t mental climbing attacks now.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Unlikely Sky could watch Contador attack on a climb, look down at their power meters making 450 watts, and say 'let him go he can't sustain it'.


----------



## peddler931 (Jul 4, 2009)

Probably just speculating.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riis-contador-must-win-vuelta-a-espana-schleck-wont-be-a-factor-in-the-race


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Full disclosure here. I think Contador is the best stage racer in the world. And the most exciting GC rider on 2 wheels.

Wiggo should enjoy his tour win. He earned it! 
Cadel should get his **** together for next years tour.
Andy has got to improve his TT.
Froome should be ready for the attacks.

Because at the Vuelta and the Tour next year.

The BOSS is back. And watching Alberto his whole career. I think there is alot of anger in those legs. I think he will be riding now to prove a point. And if his last Giro is any indication. Its on!:blush2:


----------



## peddler931 (Jul 4, 2009)

It would be interesting to see if Froome, without the responsibility of looking after Wiggins, has the self-discipline to do a controlled chase of Contador's attacks. If he jumps every time, he will lose.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Froome will be tired and Andy will be out of shape (if he rides this at all).


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

peddler931 said:


> It would be interesting to see if Froome, without the responsibility of looking after Wiggins, has the self-discipline to do a controlled chase of Contador's attacks. If he jumps every time, he will lose.


No way Froome can recover enough to keep up with a surging Contador. Unless the Sky "training program" really is that good. I think Contador will win this one by 5+ minutes easy.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

thehook said:


> Andy has got to improve his TT.


You can't get water out of a rock.........unless you use the right kind of beef.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Why does everyone keep saying that Alberto has anger in his....belly, legs, etc.?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

jspharmd said:


> Why does everyone keep saying that Alberto has anger in his....belly, legs, etc.?


Those are the places where a cyclist stores his/her anger.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Those are the places where a cyclist stores his/her anger.


Crap! I've been storing mine in my fingers and toes! Is this why I can't climb worth a darn?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

... and that's why Jens is always telling his legs to shut up.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> ... and that's why Jens is always telling his legs to shut up.


He should be telling his angry legs to bark louder, no?

Or is it that Jen's legs are whiny and he's putting them in their place?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Or is it that Jen's legs are whiny and he's putting them in their place?



"Every cell of my body was screaming at me: 'Stop, stop, I'm tired.' I could hear them all, millions of little cells yelling in agony: 'Jens, stop, I can’t do it anymore!"

http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/news/cult-cycling-hero-jens-voigt-talks-to-ned-boulting/

LEGEND!


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

erj549 said:


> No way Froome can recover enough to keep up with a surging Contador. Unless the Sky "training program" really is that good. I think Contador will win this one by 5+ minutes easy.


I agree and not understanding why people think Froome can match or do better then AC especially with 2012 TDF in his legs still. I think next year Froome and AC TDF will be a good head banging, granted if they don't do Giro and arrive the Tour nice and fresh. I just hope Froome is the leader.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

There's no doubting Froome's competitiveness and potential, but who knows his current condition.

I mean given Contador's resume, and his light racing schedule, I'd say this Vuelta his to lose.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

jspharmd said:


> Why does everyone keep saying that Alberto has anger in his....belly, legs, etc.?


It derives from chaingate at the 2010 Tour.

Chaingate was the episode where Andy, in yellow, went to attack Contador, who responded. Except Andy didn't know how to shift and lost his chain. He got all 'it was unsportsmanlike to attack the yellow jersey' and "my stomach is full of anger" when he was the one who attacked in the first place and made a totally amateur shift.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> There's no doubting Froome's competitiveness and potential, but who knows his current condition.
> 
> I mean given Contador's resume, and his light racing schedule, I'd say this Vuelta his to lose.


I agree. Contador must be motivated to come back with a vengeance. The Saxxo Bank-Tinkoff team and Riis needs the points to survive. Froome will not be in peak form, it's difficult to keep it through the fall. If Froome wins, it's effectively accomplishing a Tour-Vuelta double, which has not been done or even seriously attempted lately. Even podium would be great for Froome.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

55x11 said:


> If Froome wins, it's effectively accomplishing a Tour-Vuelta double, which has not been done or even seriously attempted lately. Even podium would be great for Froome.


So this is awkward...a chap called Bradley Wiggins won this years tour. Hairier than Froome, a little less spider-monkey.

Seriously I don't see Froome doing a lot in the Vuelta. There was a lot of chat about his tour climbing but there was nobody climbing fantastically in the tour. I'm hoping Conti comes back and attacks every time there's a bump in the road followed by Sky's Colombians. Love those two


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

jorgy said:


> It derives from chaingate at the 2010 Tour.
> 
> Chaingate was the episode where Andy, in yellow, went to attack Contador, who responded. Except Andy didn't know how to shift and lost his chain. He got all 'it was unsportsmanlike to attack the yellow jersey' and "my stomach is full of anger" when he was the one who attacked in the first place and made a totally amateur shift.


Oh, I get it now. They were/are both ticked off for something that was their own fault. I never realized that was the term for pent-up anger for your own stupid mistakes.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I would not underestimate Froome - but Conti on-form is The Best - Conti might not be on-form with so little actual racing in his legs - Froome will have him on that account. Conti and Saxo are super-motivated - this is make or break time for Saxo and this is Conti's home race - if Froome is up to it and Conti is on form - this will be a great race to watch. 
Andy...paaah! Only if both Conti and Froome suffer complete meltdowns and the Earth stops it's rotation! You heard it from me first!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Conti will make this a clinic. His first GT victory came after he got word to race WHILE HE WAS VACATIONING. I won't talk about doping and how that could have played a part, but pistolero is always ready to race. If not for lady unluck last year, I am certain he woulda pulled off the double. His only issue now is to not OVETTRAIN. 

Froome? He won't recover in time. I know he is veteran, but his ride at le Tour was too strong. 

Andy? He will be under-trained and too concerned with Frank. I wouldn't be surprised. If something happened that kept him away. Recovery taking longer, training injury, paycheck issue, or some other excuse. Yes, excuse. Not reason. Excuse.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

The TDF route was soft this year, but Vuelta is over the top brutal. It will be incredible to watch. Remember too that Saxo had all Conti's amigos sit out the TDF as well.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

jspharmd said:


> I never realized that was the term for pent-up anger for your own stupid mistakes.


I don't think anybody else realized that was a term until Andy used it. Maybe it's a Luxembourgish thing?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _I could hear them all, millions of little cells yelling in agony: 'Jens, stop, I can’t do it anymore!"_


Jens is channelling the Force, perhaps?



> _"as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced"_


Exhibit A: Darth Vader:










Exhibit B: Jens Voigt:


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

peddler931 said:


> This year's Vuelta a Espana has six mountain top finishes and goes over 37 categorized climbs with a lot of stages in the Pyrenees and Sierra Nevadas. Web Oficial de la Vuelta a Espaa Sounds tailor-made for Contador. Bjarne Riis says that Andy will ride it for training only. If Sky sends a strong team with Froome as leader, it might mess up Alberto's party. It would be great to see the 3 on a route like that if Andy were healthy and ready to race for real.


That is one crazy tour. TdF orgs should take note. Giro and Vuelta profiles kick TdF's ass.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> Why does everyone keep saying that Alberto has anger in his....belly, legs, etc.?


I carry my anger around, like a spare tire around my waist.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this might be a good tour after all, might be a good mano y mano fight if they dont have strong teammates to ride with them...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

varian72 said:


> That is one crazy tour. TdF orgs should take note. Giro and Vuelta profiles kick TdF's ass.


Don't forget, giro 2011 was *too* tough. Conti made it dull by crushing the climbs before the first rest day. Too many mountains can make a dull race.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

peddler931 said:


> It would be interesting to see if Froome, without the responsibility of looking after Wiggins, has the self-discipline to do a controlled chase of Contador's attacks. If he jumps every time, he will lose.


I have to agree with erj549. If Contador was too tired from the Giro to be able to do the Tour double, NO WAY Froome stands a chance against a fresh Contador. Froome showed some ability to climb during the Tour, but he is still no Contador. Even if Froome had not raced the Tour, I don't think he could keep up with Contador.

Rodriguez should have recovered from the Giro, so he'll probably make a good run for second place. Andy won't be a factor since he hasn't recovered enough from his injury to train properly, will probably have a hard time even making top 5. 

Barring crashing out, Contador has already won the Vuelta.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

How is Contador allowed to ride the Vuelta? I thought he was suspended for 2 years. Surely I'm missing something.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> How is Contador allowed to ride the Vuelta? I thought he was suspended for 2 years. Surely I'm missing something.


He tested positive in July 2010. He was suspended two years. So, he is able to ride again in August 2012. Although it took 1 1/2 years to finally decide his case, they suspended him from when he tested positive. So, in effect, he only had a 6 month ban (they took away the wins he earned in the meanwhile)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Jwiffle said:


> He tested positive in July 2010. He was suspended two years. So, he is able to ride again in August 2012. Although it took 1 1/2 years to finally decide his case, they suspended him from when he tested positive. So, in effect, he only had a 6 month ban (they took away the wins he earned in the meanwhile)


Wow! I thought it was 2 years since he was sentenced. Why even bother saying that it's a two-year ban then? 

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

jorgy said:


> I don't think anybody else realized that was a term until Andy used it. Maybe it's a Luxembourgish thing?


'Turning a pedal in anger' is an ancient Liggetism. Small jump from that.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

The first day is the 18th, 17 days after the Olympic TT. So Froome will have nearly 3 weeks of rest. But I doubt that's enough. As someone else mentioned Contador did poorly in last year's TdF precisely because he was spent from the Giro.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to the Vuelta this year to see what Froome and Rodriguez can do against the heavy favorite, AC. Froome could have some decent help on all of those climbs if the two Sky Columbians (Urán and Henao) make the team. 

Anyone know if Giro #4 finisher Thomas De Gendt (Vacansoleil-DCM) will be suiting up?

For Americans, will Stetina ride or is he too young for two GT's in a year? Talansky? King and Duggan?

I'm also wondering about which sprinters will be in the Vuelta. Definitely not Cav but perhaps Greipel and Kittel?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Wow! I thought it was 2 years since he was sentenced. Why even bother saying that it's a two-year ban then?


Conditional. He could race but any subsequent race results would be removed if the ban stayed.

After the verdict, Riis was trying to argue with the UCI for Saxo Bank to keep their points as majority came through Contador and their ProTour status could've been at risk. Never found out how that was resolved.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

gusmahler said:


> The first day is the 18th, 17 days after the Olympic TT. So Froome will have nearly 3 weeks of rest. But I doubt that's enough. As someone else mentioned Contador did poorly in last year's TdF precisely because he was spent from the Giro.


3 weeks?!

Unless he's on something, that's too damn short. He carried Wiggins all the way to a Yellow, probably haul someone's ass again in the Olympics and a brutal Vuelta. Someone get this kid's sample ASAP.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

No Vuelta for Andy Schleckette

Andy Schleck Out Of Vuelta A España | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> No Vuelta for Andy Schleckette
> 
> Andy Schleck Out Of Vuelta A España | Cyclingnews.com


There's nothing left for him nao. That really "Suck$$".

He's now out of my "Most talented riders" list.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> No Vuelta for Andy Schleckette
> 
> Andy Schleck Out Of Vuelta A España | Cyclingnews.com


Why am I not surprised by this?


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Froome looked really worn out today. I'd be shocked if he's got anything left for the Vuelta.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Froome to lead Sky ... :thumbsup:
Froome Leads Strong Sky Team At Vuelta A España - BikeRadar

I am all behind Wiggins, and I think he knows Froome has a better chance with this years route. Given what happened last year as well ...


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

peddler931 said:


> Bjarne Riis says that Andy will ride it for training only.


??? Andy ??? gonna be hard for him to be in two places at the same time.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

weltyed said:


> Froome? He won't recover in time. I know he is veteran, but his ride at le Tour was too strong.


I am sure Sky will again, have a new-new diet and training program that nobody else has discovered that will help.


----------



## abadyam (Feb 27, 2011)

roddjbrown said:


> Seriously I don't see Froome doing a lot in the Vuelta. There was a lot of chat about his tour climbing but there was nobody climbing fantastically in the tour. I'm hoping Conti comes back and attacks every time there's a bump in the road followed by Sky's Colombians. Love those two


I thought I heard Uran say he was going to be the leader in the Giro and Vuelta when he announced he wasn't riding in the Tour. I'd say Froome earned the role but I'd love to see Uran and Henao battling with "The Accountant" as well. There's also another strong Colombian on Movistar as well....


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to see Contador vs Wiggo, but if he can beat Froom he can probably beat Wiggins.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

This is going to be lots of fun!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Conti and Froome slug-fest in the mountains leaves them both exhausted and Rodriguez, Cobo or Valverde surprize us all!!!

Naaaah, couldn't happen....


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

he is personifying his brain onto his legs, imho.

the brain is usually the problem. telling you your limits...


----------

